

Animate in Xcode without code - jamztang
http://canvaspod.io

======
bsaul
Never tried that component, but not being able to set a custom font for a text
view is such an obvious miss for an OS that claims to be so much text
oriented. I can't count the number of times i've had to bind a UILabel into my
code just to set the font.

I know, UIApparence should be the way to set fonts everywhere, but that defeat
the purpose of rapid prototyping IB is made for.

~~~
jamztang
There's a third party plugin for Xcode claims to do this called MoarFonts and
asked you for $10, however I have not tried that. Runtime attributes patch
wouldn't take effect instantly in IB but it works reliably well in our
experience.

~~~
jrnkntl
Link to MoarFonts: [http://pitaya.ch/moarfonts/](http://pitaya.ch/moarfonts/)

------
MProgrammer
User defined runtime attributes in IB are great. We use them for font name and
other handy things (like CALayer attributes for corner radius, shadows, etc).

A word of caution, though. Using key paths in your categories like "fontName"
is pretty dangerous. Apple could add such a property, or your users could
already have one on their object, that would cause problems. I would suggest
including a prefix or suffix, e.g. "cvs_fontName" similar to three-letter-
prefixing.

I'll second the mention about checking the release notes of the latest
iOS/Xcode beta, for those who have access. Moarfonts seemed promising, but
caused nothing but problems when we tried it.

------
MaxGabriel
For anyone building the sample project getting _vImage related compiler
errors, link Accelerate.framework.

I can't figure out why that's an issue though — URBImageMediaViewController
(dependency where the error comes from)'s sample project doesn't link against
Accelerate.framework either, but it builds fine.

~~~
mengto
Hey Max, are you talking about the Ripple demo or the Canvas one? I'll
definitely look into that. :)

~~~
MaxGabriel
Hey :)

Canvas one.

~~~
mengto
Ok, will look into it!

------
coldcode
Does it work on Landscape iPad? Some of the new iOS7 animation APIs have odd
issues on that orientation.

------
jrnkntl
Nice work. Keeping animation in the presentation-layer makes sense for 90% of
the projects.

Any reason for the iOS 7 requirement?

~~~
lukeredpath
Using the new keyframe animation API by the looks of things.

~~~
jamztang
Yes it's using the keyframe APIs, it might be more like an experimental code
style for now, but we will keep revising to make it better.

------
danielrakh
This looks pretty awesome. Excited to give it a try.

